# Which Anemone?



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

I am looking to add an anemone to my 75 gal. FOWLR tank for my Maroon Clown. Although not necessary for his well being, I feel that he will be happier with one, and I look forward to viewing the symbiotic relationship. Presently I have about 250 watts of Compact Fluorescent lighting and very good water flow. My question is what is the "easiest" anemone to keep. I have been reading up on them, and from what I can determine the "Bulb" or "Bubble Tip" Anemone is one of the easiest. Does anyone have any experience with this type? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i suggest no anemone.

first off your clown will live a happy life with out one. second, the light you have will no substain a nem, and im sure your cal,alk and mag levels are out of range. anemones need enviroments similiar to reefs. 
when the anemone dies if will more than likely "nuke" the tank killing everything. ive heard people reffer to them as ticking time bombs for this reason. so again, i do not recommend any anemones.


----------



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no prob. 
ive heard that in the wild they will live for 200 years but ive also heard they are eternal, meaning they live forever. either way that is a long time and no one has kept them alive this long. 
i personally own a bubble tip. if it was my choice, i wouldnt have it. the reason i do is because a friends split and he gave it to me for free, and my tanks parameters are stable.

so i dont want to some hypicritical but i do not recommend getting one.


----------

